# Ginger Kidded!



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Ginger kidded yesterday with a 6lb doeling! Pure white, which I was not expecting. And such a cutie!!! Pictures coming soon

Now waiting on Daisy, as she looks pretty close too!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations! can't wait for pics


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats! That's awesome.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations

:girl:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Here are the Pictures!

Thanks! I would like to name her with a name that begins with "G".
Any name ideas?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie! Gwendolyn comes to mind.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is cute...I like Gwendolyn too


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Georgia? I like that name.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What a sweet thing she is.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she's sooo cute! congrats!

what about
Gabby
Gemma
Gypsy
Gisele


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Ooh, I like Gypsy and Gisele!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Very cute.
How about Grace?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh, what a cutie! Gidget, Gizmo, Gabrielle, Greta, Giselle, Gretchen, Georgia, Georgie, Gillian, Gretel, Gemma.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Haven't named her yet. Had her out today...all the other does are like 'neat! Is she mine?' until the baby tries to have a drink. She seems to think that she can suck off whoever is closest! Ginger is very protective about her. Getting cuter everyday!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

What came to mind was the tomboy name Georgie for a girl.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

:-D


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

So, I've got a list of names, but still not sure what to call her! I like naming for personality, color, what 'sounds' like that particular goat.

-Genevieve
-Glacier
-Gracie
-Guess~Take a Guess....etc.
-Gracelynne
-Gladys

I admit I'm leaning toward Take a Guess  I like names like that!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Here's some updated pics....she's so cute and looking like a good keeper! At this rate, she might be the only doeling I keep! lol.
Still thinking of a name....maybe I'll name her something that doesn't begin with G, but just put a G before her name 

-Gisloh
-Gispa
-Giloh


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a doll baby!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Oooh! How cute!!!
Names.... Um.... Gloria? LoL


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Yup! :think:


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

She is gorgeous!!:rose:


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Third vote for Gwendolyn! That girl is super adorable!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks! It's getting harder to pick a name as the days go by!

She's friendly and smart...for some reason Mocca butts her when he's by her. So she's figured out to just let him sniff her, and when he tilts his head to hit her, she runs around to his side and behind him...cause he can't turn fast enough to do anything! 
She's loves climbing on things, and trying to get into small spaces. lol. She'll be the one always getting out!

Open to other names that will work with a 'G' in front of it like: "G_Tinsel" because there aren't too many "G" names that would work for her.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Gabby she's so cute


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I think I might name her "Golden May" with May for short...


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Awe so sweet..thx for sharing.


----------

